# At What Depth Do You Catch Most Of Your Big Bass



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think I've caught a big bass, largemouth or smallmouth, in water deeper than 5 ft. I once read an article by one of the experts who said he never fishes deeper than 6 ft. for bass. Just wondering what your experience has been.


----------



## Pacey10 (Feb 14, 2011)

1-6 feet is where I get all my large mouths at


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Most of my big bass come from water shallower than 8 ft. Probably depends on technique being used. I'm sure you'll find some "winders" on here that will have their better fish from much deeper water.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

It certainly is easier to catch them when shallow, especially in spring. It also depends on the body of water.

In spring, they are mostly shallow (about 5').

In summer, the deepest I've caught bass is about 25ft on Erie. You will find very few big Erie smallmouth in less than 20 FOW in summer. I typically use a vertical technique for deeper water. I struggle in deeper water on inland lakes for some reason.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I also rarely go any deeper than 8ft


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't laugh...rig up a carolina rig with crank bait on the end instead of a worm or lizard,and throw from shallow to deep on a point.rebel craws work good for me.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

dillon basser said:


> Don't laugh...rig up a carolina rig with crank bait on the end instead of a worm or lizard,and throw from shallow to deep on a point.rebel craws work good for me.


Yup! That is a good rig for working water that is over 20'.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i got bass is 65 feet drop shoting ... my buddy goes to 80 feet


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

1'-5' Is where i have caught the most.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

most of my fish come from 1 to 8ft but im making it a point this year to focus on fishing deeper water especially in summer.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you saying you've caught bass at a depth of 65' or just over 65' fow?


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Generally fish up to 10ft. Will go deeper in summertime.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

ive only ever caught bass at depths no deeper than 10ft. this is due to me being stuck on the bank/shore.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Best place to get em is off the surface. Anything below 10fow cant gettem trollin so...Day bite it is!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> i got bass is 65 feet drop shoting ... my buddy goes to 80 feet


Check your fish ID chart, those are probably Lake trout.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of what I catch is 5 feet and shallower. But that&#8217;s just because the majority of my fishing is done on the Ohio River and lakes that don't have dissolved oxygen below 5' in the summer. I have caught them as deep as 25' on lakes that do have oxygen that deep.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

2 to 10 drop if ur drop shottin double it


----------

